# New Kahr P45 Stripping Poly rails



## NHCraigT (May 7, 2006)

Purchased a new Kahr P45.

Went to Range and put 100 rounds through with zero problems. Then it started stove piping on every one of the last mag rounds. Finally, it jammed a round in the chamber - slide didn't move. We (Range Staff and I) managed to Muscle the slide back and eject the round. 

We 'took the gun down' and examined it. Found that there was a small metal burr on one side of the slide at the point of the metal slide rail.
We also found that the plastic rails on the lower were shredded up a bit. One side looks a little more worn than the other. 
UGH.
(I know - pictures would help)

We oiled it up and I finished my last 3 loaded mags through it with no problems. I took it home and broke out the dremel with a carbide tip and took the burr off and also another sharp metal rail (corner edge) - located on the opposite side of the slide. 
I Cleaned up the ends of the shredded plastic rails and also cleaned and oiled up the gun. Added 'gun butter' to both the metal and the plastic rails.

Kinda bummed about the whole thing.
I like the gun, hopefully there won't be any more problems. Tho, I am Concerned about the lower's rail wear.

Played with it - cleaned and oiled up (the gun)
It seems to cycle fine manually. I will have to take it back to the range as soon as I get a chance, and run it through about 100 more rounds - while carefully inspecting it.

The sights seem like they need a slight Adustment. Shooting just slightly to the left. It's not me, I am not a limp wrister. 

Anybody else have or heard of anything like this rail wear?
I have two other Polymer guns (XD's) with ZERO plastic rail wear after thousands of rounds through them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've read of a lot of mixed comments about the durability of the plastic Kahrs, and of the Kahrs of recent years - apparently, the quality was better when the company first started. Mostly complaints of barrels and slides peening. But, if you look on The High Road and Glocktalk, U may find some old threads there by searching. 

Sorry U have this issue


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I had little bits of plastic flake off the frame of my PM9 for about the first 200 rds. Have not had any problems since and it works fine. Give it another couple hundred rounds and see what it does.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, now that U mention it - I have heard of that before too - and, some people claim the same think on certain HK USPs on occassion - for the first few hundred rounds...


----------



## NHCraigT (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------

